# classic class at finals



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

No doubt the classic class has been one of the most popular this year. Bobby khan was a deserving winner, harry ogg big and hard for second, steve castle 3rd......but im most proud of my husband Kami CLASSIC kalsi who came 4th, with arguably the best conditioned glutes and hams of the day.

well done to biggerdave for making the top 10 and commisserations to magictorch who didnt.....onwards and upwards for next year!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

plus Kami had a waist the size of my 9yr old little girl.....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks Liz, Kami is an awesome guy and has a great physique for the Classics! Bobby Khan has set the gauntlet down, I hope Tom is back next year too, it will be even bigger!

As I said in my thread I watched Kami and Dave on Sunday was a great class and a credit to the show as the standard was so high.

Loved the flags Liz lol


----------



## oasis (Jul 14, 2008)

Ignorance abounds here so forgive me, but what dictates this class, weight/age???


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Height/weight


----------



## oasis (Jul 14, 2008)

Many thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Well done to my freind Bobby for winnin a good class and also well done to him for not chinning the guy next to him in the line up who set out to be a pain in the ar*e from the moment he walked on!! Other than that really good class!!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

oasis said:


> Ignorance abounds here so forgive me, but what dictates this class, weight/age???


up to 170 cm : Maximum weight = Height (cm) minus 100 + 2 kg

up to 175 cm : Maximum weight = Height (cm) minus 100 + 4 kg

up to 180 cm : Maximum weight = Height (cm) minus 100 + 6 kg

up to 190 cm : Maximum weight = Height (cm) minus 100 + 8 kg

up to 198 cm : Maximum weight = Height (cm) minus 100 + 9 kg

over 198 cm : Maximum weight = Height (cm) minus 100 + 10 kg


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

1russ100 said:


> Well done to my freind Bobby for winnin a good class and also well done to him for not chinning the guy next to him in the line up who set out to be a pain in the ar*e from the moment he walked on!! Other than that really good class!!


I think the guy you are refering to is the lad who came 3rd last year and 5th this year! I cant remember his name because i dont want too!

What a tail end he was.... Its a bodybuilding competition, not a boxing match! A little bit disrespectful IMO. In guys faces, Pointing at his own glutes (that wasnt ripped) Pointing at something else... (that wasnt ripped)...

And didnt win!!! TOOL.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Sean Furgason!! Acted like a complete d1ckhead from the moment he walked on: and from what i was told, did it all day saturday aswell! Yes lets have a abit of onstage banter etc, but where we were sat people were openly shouting w**ker at him, now that maybe a clue that you are going a bit to far!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sean Furgason is a complete c0ck he acted like one last year to be fair i never had him in the top 6....


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> S*ean Furgason is a complete c0ck* he acted like one last year to be fair i never had him in the top 6....


 :thumb: :thumb :

he was such a d1ck........ acted like he was a 5 year old!


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

MissBC said:


> :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> he was such a d1ck........ acted like he was a 5 year old!


Yea, Ferguson... Thats the b1tch!

His placing reflected his age 5 (th).

I hope he reads this and changes his ways otherwise he could be facing Eric Guy for the KFC championships... Or is it UFC? :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

lockstock said:


> Yea, Ferguson... Thats the b1tch!
> 
> His placing reflected his age 5 (th).
> 
> I hope he reads this and changes his ways otherwise he could be facing Eric Guy for the KFC championships... Or is it UFC? :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

I had actually got myself prepared to give him a slap tbh, and i dont mean on the leg before he tensed it! The amount of people shouting wa*ker made me feel at one point like i was at a football match!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Gotta agree here the guy was a complete tool. He held everything up and showed himself up to be honest if icould have got hold of a cricket ball i would have been aiming it at him.

Rest of the line up was very impressive and the guy that came first looked unreal.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Bobby is my mate who won that class and anyone who has ever met him will tell you he is the most polite and nicest guy you will ever meet, so much so he would have probably felt bad telling that bellend to do one!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

i couldnt actually beleive the way that guy was carrying on - what made it worse was the fact that in comparison to the winner he was pish!

well done kami, thought you looked great up there, that waist!


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

lockstock said:


> Yea, Ferguson... Thats the b1tch!
> 
> His placing reflected his age 5 (th).
> 
> I hope he reads this and changes his ways otherwise he could be facing Eric Guy for the KFC championships... Or is it UFC? :lol:


Aww dont start dragging me into it, I thought it was pretty entertaining to watch!!, ok Shaun might not be everyones cup of tea, but he gets noticed, and thats what's being on stage is all about!!


----------



## B 'Posterboy' K (Sep 22, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> Well done to my freind Bobby for winnin a good class and also well done to him for not chinning the guy next to him in the line up who set out to be a pain in the ar*e from the moment he walked on!! Other than that really good class!!


Thanks for ur support as always Russ, u are a true friend be it in good times or bad always there, thank dude ; )

Another big thanks to my good friend Wade Stafford for helping me with the diet and prep

for the leamington and the British i couldn't done it him.

I must say the Classic class had some amazing good athletes, I really like Kami's shape proper V-taper when i saw him i could see that it was not gonna be a easy comp. As well as well as Harry who came 2nd, he was in awesome condition. And must say Alfie who did an amazing posing to the spanish music he look good and very classic, there where other guys also that we must not forget that have been dieting and training hard for the show.

Bobby Khan


----------



## BigHifbbPro (Apr 27, 2009)

Bobby.....what can I say but Bloody well done!!!! You impressed from the start and are a worthy champion!! Time to set the Worlds stage alight now!!

Also a big well done to Alfie.....after 12 years off from bodybuilding....you did a fantastic job in coming back and placing 6th!!!

*BIG H*


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

any pics of the line up


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

Aint been 12 yrs surely, I remember filming him yrs ago, I must be getting old now then,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

VIDEO ERIC said:


> Aww dont start dragging me into it, I thought it was pretty entertaining to watch!!, ok Shaun might not be everyones cup of tea, but he gets noticed, and thats what's being on stage is all about!!


yes Eric but he is getting noticed for the wrong reason



> Thanks for ur support as always Russ, u are a true friend be it in good times or bad always there, thank dude ; )
> 
> Another big thanks to my good friend Wade Stafford for helping me with the diet and prep
> 
> ...


Bobby it was great to catch up at the weekend buddy.....you looked very good onstage mate..


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

VIDEO ERIC said:


> Aww dont start dragging me into it, I thought it was pretty entertaining to watch!!, ok Shaun might not be everyones cup of tea, but he gets noticed, and thats what's being on stage is all about!!


Definatley for all the wrong reasons!! Getting noticed is one thing, having people call you a wa*ker out loud while your in the middle of a line up is maybe telling you something, especially in a sport where people show the respect to others no matter how good or bad they maybe. He was just a d1ck, full stop! Imagine the guy the other side of him trying to show his mates the dvd and all you have is him acting the kn*b!


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

smithy26 said:


> any pics of the line up


We've put one up here:

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/article-2009-ukbff-uk-finals.aspx


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks everybody for all your support and kind positve comments.

It was a brilliant day, I was confident of getting a placing but when I was not called out for the top 6 cos of the balls up, I was devistated, I started breaking down backstage, and then I find out I'm having to go back on! My god.....my emotions and head was everywhere! I put everything into my routine as then I had to prove that I was worthy of a good finish. To get 4th place was brilliant, it took a day to sink in as I was emotionally and physically drained. There always has to be some controversy at these events!

Bobby Khan - thanks for the comments, you are a genuine guy and have a top classic physique, a true classic champion.

As for me I'll be working on upper body thickness and bring an even better package for the Leeds qualifier.


----------



## B 'Posterboy' K (Sep 22, 2009)

BigHifbbPro said:


> Bobby.....what can I say but Bloody well done!!!! You impressed from the start and are a worthy champion!! Time to set the Worlds stage alight now!!
> 
> Also a big well done to Alfie.....after 12 years off from bodybuilding....you did a fantastic job in coming back and placing 6th!!!
> 
> *BIG H*


Big H, thanks for ur compliment it means alot man. It was awesome to chat with u back stage ; ) I will be doing worlds next year, I will be coming soon to ur gym with Wade to do some sessions as I need to improve my week areas..

C u, soon big guy.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Hey Bobby, first off congrats mate, great shape and deserved winner best of luck at the worlds, I hope you can flag the flag for UK Classic Bodybuilding and put us on the map!

How close were you to your weight limit on the day and what was that? Also 'working on your weak points' what are they?! LOL


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

what weak areas bobby?!!! LOL!!!!

even in my totally biased state you were an awesome and deserving winner.

(think kami should have been 2nd or 3rd tho LOL, of course ;-) )


----------



## Usual Suspect (Sep 4, 2009)

So he was never schooled in mutual respect!! He was actin' aproper a***hole!! Grow up & step up to the mark.....


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

ha ha, nice to see that sean hasnt changed since competing with the ANB, BNBF etc

in all honesty he is not that big of a dick when you speak to him face to face but has a habit of doing things which can easily pee people off :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

glen danbury said:


> ha ha, nice to see that sean hasnt changed since competing with the ANB, BNBF etc
> 
> in all honesty he is not that big of a dick when you speak to him face to face but has a habit of doing things which can easily pee people off :lol:


I was going to say that, I competed against him last year and thought he was a bit 'off' to put it mildly....but on Sat he came over and had a chat with me and my GF and actually in person he is very respectful and a decent guy, also to add he has been very sucessful on stage, won the Classics a few years ago and came 6th in the worlds - I think 3rd last year too, as well as lots of Natty trophies....

But yeah on Sunday he did go a bit far, TBH the judges were taking ages to pick a winner and it did give us all something to laugh at. Bobby seemed to take it all in good spirt, apart from maybe the foot stamp, but credit to Bobby, I dont think he minded too much. he did get the biggest trophy after all! No harm done!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

He won the classics when there was about 2 in the class on the first year!! Ill have to ask Bobby today to show me the weak area's he is on about!! lol. Tbh 4 months ago Bobbys exact words were 'ill never compete again, i just havnt got it in me'. At that point i was thinking, if he is out im doing it!!

After a bit of arm twisting he reluctantly gave in and went for it 200%, at which point i bailed out! It Couldnt honestly have happened to a nicer guy. Overall it was a really good class. Roll on next year when im sure the standard will take another step up!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Also 'working on your weak points' what are they?! LOL


his height....if he was as tall as me and Wade he would be perfect :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> his height....if he was as tall as me and Wade he would be perfect :thumb:


 :lol:

Actually on the hieght thing, I thought they were going to split it for the sunday, think they might have to do that next year if there are more than 21!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> :lol:
> 
> Actually on the hieght thing, I thought they were going to split it for the sunday, think they might have to do that next year if there are more than 21!


i was told by one of the judges that next year the criteria for an invite will be much tighter and even if you win your class then you may not get an invite.....to me this is wrong if you win your class then you get an invite..


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

> Thanks for ur support as always Russ, u are a true friend be it in good times or bad always there, thank dude ; )
> 
> Another big thanks to my good friend Wade Stafford for helping me with the diet and prep
> 
> ...


What can i say but well done Bobby!! i knew u could do it and you did!! it was a pleasure helping you and it was a great journey... thank for having faith in me and not listening to others that had dout in what i could do with you... you did all the hard work and did everything to the letter and all paid off!! i had the easy job 

Looking forward to the next journey with you ;-)


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> Bobby is my mate who won that class and anyone who has ever met him will tell you he is the most polite and nicest guy you will ever meet, so much so he would have probably felt bad telling that bellend to do one!


100% Agree bobby is a genuine nice guy and very helpfull and polite,well done once again,awesome showing.

They dont call him the poster boy for nothing:cool2:


----------



## SEAN FERGUSON (Jun 6, 2009)

I have read the comments & now fully understand peoples frustration in the way I conducted myself on stage & now realise that I did go too far!So to those who I offended I am making a very big full oppology!

Actually the whole thing had been pre-arranged by myself & Bobby before the event but unfortuately back fired on me in a way that I never expected. We met & talked outside the venue & tried to but I plan together that would make the classic class more entertainment.

I think Bobby can back me up on this one. but unfortuately with all the great support for Bobby it did really just make me look a bit silly so that coupled with a few achocolic drinks was a real recipe for disaster!

I would just like to say that I would not ever pull a stunt like that again but it was honestly with you the audience that we were both trying to please, and it was only intended to provide you with a bit of extra entertainement.

I am honestly in reality nothing like this in real life and as other athletes have said i am generally a nice guy! So again if I upset anyone I apoligise & I can only say well done to all the classic winners who all did look amazing & espesically to Bobby Khan who i have the altermate respect for & was a worthy winner!

Well done Bobby & I am just sorry our little plan did not turn out how we wanted it to but by the looks of it it only hurt me & didn't tanish you in anyway which I am especially glad about.

I will be competing next week at the Herculus show & will promise everyone to keep the lowest profile on stage of any competitor! lesson learnt everyone. Alcohol & the stage for me don't mix!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Good lad Sean, good on you for posting up on here. I'll see you Sunday!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Fair play for holding your hands up and typing what you have done! Good luck for sunday at ther hurculus show!! stay off the stella!!


----------



## B 'Posterboy' K (Sep 22, 2009)

SEAN FERGUSON said:


> I have read the comments & now fully understand peoples frustration in the way I conducted myself on stage & now realise that I did go too far!So to those who I offended I am making a very big full oppology!
> 
> Actually the whole thing had been pre-arranged by myself & Bobby before the event but unfortuately back fired on me in a way that I never expected. We met & talked outside the venue & tried to but I plan together that would make the classic class more entertainment.
> 
> ...


I must back Sean up with this one. After our prejudging Sean asked me if we should make the show more entertaining and we agreed to do it on the posedown. So basically I will go to right end and Sean to the left end and do couple of poses and then walk towards each other in the middle of the stage and do same posings together. But to be very honost and with great respect to u Sean it was only meant to be done in the Posedown (the entertainment) as we did, but not while the judges where judging us. U where kind and cool with me back stage so there is no beef between us, actually all of the classic guys where respectful towards each other back stage and thats the way it should be....

My height is 175cm and the weight was 76.4kg.

My weak areas, I need to work on my lower back, hamtrings/glutes and calves. And I will be working hard to get more quality on those areas, as we all know the worlds is a though comp and thats the next one I will be doing.

Just want to thank u guys for the nice compliments, and hope to see u all at the shows in the near future ; )

Good to c u today Russ, pls buzz me regarding the music tomorrow.

BK


----------



## SEAN FERGUSON (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for that Bobby, a lot of people didn't realise that we were all absolutely sound with each other back stage & the conradeship between us all was brillant! We were all laughing & joking back stage! I do realise now that I went too o t t on what we planned to do & I have to apoligise to you as well but unfortuately I was over hyper due to the booze & once I got going I just went totally out of control!

A word of warning to anyone that might make the same mistake as me! If your not used to drinking don't drink & pose!

On Sunday i'll just be on water & very low profile on stage I can asure you.

Look forward to seeing some of you classic guys again on Sunday!

Take Care.


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

bobby! saw you at leamington shouted for you all the way, you were awsome then lord knows what you were like at the brits; couldnt make it, cant wait to see the photos. theres just something about that castle gym that keeps breeding champions. Well done to you too JAY for running such a superb facility, never had a bad workout CASTLE GYM RULES! and thats a fact.....look out the worlds Bobby Khan is cumming.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SEAN FERGUSON said:


> I have read the comments & now fully understand peoples frustration in the way I conducted myself on stage & now realise that I did go too far!So to those who I offended I am making a very big full oppology!
> 
> Actually the whole thing had been pre-arranged by myself & Bobby before the event but unfortuately back fired on me in a way that I never expected. We met & talked outside the venue & tried to but I plan together that would make the classic class more entertainment.
> 
> ...


Fair play for coming on the forum and posting this Sean this has shown a different side that many including me have not seen....good luck on sunday


----------



## SEAN FERGUSON (Jun 6, 2009)

Thankyou very much Pscarb I really appreciate it!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

What did you actually do Sean?? I do love some stage shennanigans, could be something I'd end up doing myself so want to know how far is too far so I don't make the same mistake :lol:

Please tell me you didnt finger his bottom or anything like that :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

HTID said:


> bobby! saw you at leamington shouted for you all the way, you were awsome then lord knows what you were like at the brits; couldnt make it, cant wait to see the photos. theres just something about that castle gym that keeps breeding champions. Well done to you too JAY for running such a superb facility, never had a bad workout CASTLE GYM RULES! and thats a fact.....look out the worlds Bobby Khan is cumming.


Just for the record Bobby trains at Panthers Gym not Castle!


----------



## B 'Posterboy' K (Sep 22, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> Just for the record Bobby trains at Panthers Gym not Castle!





HTID said:


> bobby! saw you at leamington shouted for you all the way, you were awsome then lord knows what you were like at the brits; couldnt make it, cant wait to see the photos. theres just something about that castle gym that keeps breeding champions. Well done to you too JAY for running such a superb facility, never had a bad workout CASTLE GYM RULES! and thats a fact.....look out the worlds Bobby Khan is cumming.


Yeah that right I train at Panthers Gym, owend by Helen (ex Gladiator) and Sean. When I did the Leamington I represented Castle, but moved to Panthers Gym now.

I remember you, you gave me a huge support at the Leamington thanx man ; ) I hope to meet u in person so I can thank you.

I will be doing guest posing at the Hurcules show 25th oct, so hope to see some of u guys and have a chit chat as it would be great to catch up and also I will be way more relaxed and a bit more rounder in shape, lol.....


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

nice 1 bobby likewise, regardless of which gym you train at now, you have huge support all round, this sport is the best in the world and i,ve met some amazing people along the way the same as you probably have, wouldnt give it up for the world. by the way bob i train at a ex Gladiators gym too Mike Aherne, THE WARRIOR ha ha wat a coinsidence, best of luck in your prep to the worlds man cant wait.......


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

lockstock said:


> I think the guy you are refering to is the lad who came 3rd last year and 5th this year! I cant remember his name because i dont want too!
> 
> What a tail end he was.... Its a bodybuilding competition, not a boxing match! A little bit disrespectful IMO. In guys faces, Pointing at his own glutes (that wasnt ripped) Pointing at something else... (that wasnt ripped)...
> 
> And didnt win!!! TOOL.


I get along with any none and every one and always take people at face value regardless of what people say about them.... HOWEVER...this guy literally wound me up throughout his judging. Like you say, smacking his hamstrings for rear poses, and similar for side chest poses.

Constantly moving off the line towards the front of the stage. Egging people on for a head to head etc. It was clear to me that the lad next to him ( the winner i believe ) was struggling to stay calm due to all his hustle and bustle...very distracting for sure ad got everyones attention and all for the wrong reasons....

Im sure i heard someone say he won the class the 1st year it came out....but me also can't recall his name....


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

BRABUS said:


> I get along with any none and every one and always take people at face value regardless of what people say about them.... HOWEVER...this guy literally wound me up throughout his judging. Like you say, smacking his hamstrings for rear poses, and similar for side chest poses.
> 
> Constantly moving off the line towards the front of the stage. Egging people on for a head to head etc. It was clear to me that the lad next to him ( the winner i believe ) was struggling to stay calm due to all his hustle and bustle...very distracting for sure ad got everyones attention and all for the wrong reasons....
> 
> Im sure i heard someone say he won the class the 1st year it came out....but me also can't recall his name....


Posted this and then saw the lads post above, so fair play to him... :beer:


----------

